# Iranian Autoflower



## BiggyBuds (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of Iranian autoflower plants from last season. I am going to try the iranian x G13 this time around


----------



## Tact (Mar 10, 2010)

Persian flower power. 

Columns of Persepolis, with dank buds as solid as granite piercing the parched landscapes' clear blue sky above. A  warning to all Arab, Roman, and Mongol strains that approach that these are the lands of 'Cyrus the Chronic', bow to this, the superior grow. :farm:


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Great looking plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful plant, looks sativa-like? I'd like to grow an outdoors autogrow maybe next year and have it done before the wet bud mold season comes.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 10, 2010)

How'd she smoke?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

I can only find these in fem seeds.... do you know who carries them in reg seeds?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 10, 2010)

Who is the breeder?? TIA


----------



## BiggyBuds (Mar 11, 2010)

I think the Iranian autoflower only comes feminized. I think it is as good as my White Widow or AK-47.


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 9, 2011)

Was your white widow an auto?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 9, 2011)

White widow or AK-48? Those are some pretty big shoes to fill my brother! Are these auto strains you're comparing to? Oh, I see Dr. Real beat me to that question... Okay, so here's another... What was the dry weight of this beauty?


----------



## chemdawg (May 15, 2011)

Don't know about Biggy's but I've had them about 6-8 ounces each dry weight at the beginning of July and up to about a pound dry indoors with vertical lights and crusty buckets


----------



## tokinherper (May 15, 2011)

they look and sound great!!! hate to be a copy cat but i saw this thread and looked into the strain. just purchased 10 with express delivery


----------

